# Please leave this site and use the Linden Method



## fuxxors500 (Oct 5, 2008)

-


----------



## hopeful (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought the Linden Method. It didn't do anything and returned it. Charles Linden was basically experiencing
most of his anxiety because of benzo withdrawal. As soon as he got off of them, he started to feel better. 
He had some underlying anxiety, got hooked on benzos because of his idiot doctors and his anxiety intensified 
as he increased his dependency on benzos. As soon as he got off of them, he started to feel better. Now he
charges $200 for his realization that prolonged use of benzos causes anxiety.

But it looks like it worked for you, so maybe it will work for some. I just want to state that his program 
got my hopes up and ended up being a huge dissapointment.

Peace.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The Pirate Bay recently shut down their tracker-servers so you have to use the "Magnet Link" on the site, so make sure you have an uptodate torrent-program that supports Magnet Links. I recommend uTorrent http://www.vuze.com for both Windows and Mac and qBittorent <a class="postlink" href="http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/]http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/[/url] for Linux.

I personally think The Linden Method is overpriced 90% crap, but since I havent actually listened to/watched it I cannot be sure.


----------

